# /usr/portage geloescht

## jakob

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe den Inhalt des obigen Verzeichnisses geloescht. Dachte, dass hier nur die Sourcen drin sind. 

Jetzt bekomme ich das zu sehen:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

Was kann ich machen?

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## sirro

Erstmal: gaaaaaaanz übel dummer Fehler!  :Wink: 

emerge sync probiert?

emerge-webrsync probiert?

ansonsten: snapshot [1] ziehen und entpacken...

[1] ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/Last edited by sirro on Fri Apr 09, 2004 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

```
emerge sync
```

----------

## jakob

```

[mail:root]/home/kirk# emerge snyc

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

Was ist das?

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## primat

Die sourcen sind übrigens in /usr/portage/distfiles!

Im schlimmsten Fall hilft sicher portage snapshot dort entpacken!

----------

## Mr.Big

was hast Du denn sonst noch alles gelöscht   :Question: 

----------

## jakob

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> was hast Du denn sonst noch alles gelöscht  :?:

 

Eingentlich nichts. 

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## Realmaker

mach mal emerge-webrsync && emerge sync

----------

## Mr.Big

ansonsten:

siehe 

Antwort von sirro

unter ansonsten 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## sirro

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> was hast Du denn sonst noch alles gelöscht  

 

Wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht mehr.

/etc/make.profile/ ist ja ein Link auf /usr/portage/profiles/irgendeine-arch

----------

## Mr.Big

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht mehr.
> 
> /etc/make.profile/ ist ja ein Link auf /usr/portage/profiles/irgendeine-arch

 

Das ist schon richtig !

Bei einer Erstinstallation ist aber auch kein portage vorhanden und es klappt trotzdem mit "emerge sync". Selbst wenn ich mein Portage Dir lösche klappt es problemlos. Ich tippe ja eher auf nicht korrekte Einträge in make.conf etc. .

J.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage geloescht

 

atomrofl.

manche leute kommen einfach auf ideen, von denen ich nichtmal zu träumen gewagt hätte.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/portage geloescht 
> 
> atomrofl.
> 
> manche leute kommen einfach auf ideen, von denen ich nichtmal zu träumen gewagt hätte.

 

Wieso, immer noch besser als /var/db/.....   :Laughing: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso, immer noch besser als /var/db/.....
> 
> 

 

Was ich übrigens letztens gemacht hatte. Grmpf.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## jakob

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> mach mal emerge-webrsync && emerge sync

 

So hat's geklappt. 

Danke fuer die schnelle Hilfe!

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## makukasutota

Nebenbei: Das oben hätte auch geklappt, nur du hast emerge snyc statt emerge sync eingegeben.

mfg,

  marc

----------

## Genone

/usr/portage zu löschen ist völlig in Ordnung, ist oftmals sogar mein Standardratschlag wenn eine Fehlermeldung auf einen defekten Tree hindeutet. Leider leider gab es allerdings mal eine portage Version die kein `emerge sync` machen wollte wenn /etc/make.profile (bzw. dessen Ziel) nicht existierte, evtl. ist genau das hier aufgetreten.

----------

## schachti

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage zu löschen ist völlig in Ordnung, ist oftmals sogar mein Standardratschlag wenn eine Fehlermeldung auf einen defekten Tree hindeutet. 
> 
> 

 

Gilt das auch fuer /var/cache/edb/? Da ich demnaechst ein cp -a auf meine Root-Partition ansetzen will und das bei diesen beiden Verzeichnissen ewig dauert, wuerde ich die vorher gerne loeschen und dann mittels emerge sync wieder neu erstellen (wofuer hat man denn einen lokalen rsync-Mirror?   :Laughing: ). Kriegt emerge sync das wieder hin?

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider leider gab es allerdings mal eine portage Version die kein `emerge sync` machen wollte wenn /etc/make.profile (bzw. dessen Ziel) nicht existierte, evtl. ist genau das hier aufgetreten.
> 
> 

 

Da Dein Posting schon etwas aelter ist, hoffe ich mal, dass das Problem mit "meinem" Portage (sys-apps/portage-2.0.53) nicht auftritt?

----------

